# Keyboard second alt key doesn't work



## fonz (Jul 5, 2011)

The keyboard I'm currently using has two sets of ctrl and alt keys, one on each side of the space bar (as can be seen e.g. here: here). Both ctrl keys work just fine and so does the left alt, but the alt key on the right appears not to work at all, neither on the console nor in X.

Can someone explain how to get that second alt key working?

Fonz


----------

